# Part - Board vs Lease ! What's the difference?



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Randella said:


> I've recently put my guy up for part board to help with expenses because I am currently unable to work (& ride for the moment), due to a foot injury for the next few months.
> 
> To me, this meant that the person would sign a contract stating how many rides per week they are allowed, the price, terms (showing, who pays for vet/feet, etc), and the horse stays where he is currently boarded -with monthly payments from them coming to me.
> 
> However, many people have approached me about leasing - and I'm just so confused as to whether or not the terms are interchangeable. I think many people DO use them interchangeably, but I would like to know the difference before venturing into a commitment with someone & having a short fall of expectations on either end of the deal.


Board is the fee you pay for the horse to stay @ the farm. Lease is you "renting" the rights to your horse for riding showing ect. Depending on your agreement vet bills and farrier cost can go either way. Just be sure that it is an experienced horse person that is leasing your horse or be sure that they have the help of a professional trainer until they can learn to care for your horse as you would. Hope this helps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I know what board is - I pay an expensive board fee every month as it is! 

It's just incredibly confusing with everyone using different terminology, sometimes in correctly. I suppose it would depend on what the contract looks like to decide if it's part board, or a lease. 

Thing is, I REALLY want my horse to stay at the barn he's at - it's an amazing place with all the amenities I could ever want/need and I get a great deal. But if he gets moved - a year from now when I get my horse back, I don't wanna go on another barn hunt.


----------



## Wolfetrap (Jan 7, 2013)

I would call what you are talking about a free on farm lease. I've never heard the term board used how you're describing it. I've full leased and half leased horse before. You can get really technical with both, contracts and everything. My experience has been.... A free lease indicates that the person who is leasing from you will not be paying you an extra fee per month to have the use of your horse (this is seperate from their share of the horse bills). If it is a full lease they are incharge of paying EVERY bill on your horse and riding it pretty much whenever they want. A half lease is exactly half of all the bills, and ridden a set number of days per week. One of the horses I full leased (from a girl who went to college) the owner had to call me and ask if/when she could come ride her horse because the horse was under my care. That instance I had to sign a contract. The other horse I leased I payed not only the bills but also a lease fee to the owners. Get all the specifics up front. For example if you only want your horse ridden 3 times a week then a full lease may not be an option. Maybe lease to someone who's in your barn.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Terminology. Technically part boading is leasing. If one leases a horse it usually means full riding priveleges. With part board it usually means limited riding but that's your call. When I had a part boarder I wound up too busy to ride for a few weeks so I let him know that he could ride whenever he wanted during that time and I'd notify him when I could ride again.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I wouldn't call this a free lease, as the fee would be going directly to the owner.

I've also never heard the terms part board and lease used interchangeably- part(ial) board is a different level of service at the barn (e.g. At my barn full board includes hay and grain, while partial board means you provide your own)

A partial or half lease is usually a set fee each month paid directly to the owner to use the horse a certain number of days per week. A full lease gives the person exclusive right to ride the horse whenever, possibly move the horse to her barn, etc. and may involve paying the owner a fee on top of the horse's expenses. A "free" or "care" lease is a full lease where he leasee doesn't pay the owner anything- they pay the providers directly for services (board, vet, farrier) Around here most full leases are free leases unless be horse is really talented and competitive at high levels.

ETA maybe using "board" and "lease" are used interchangeably regionally/in Canada?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

